# crituqe New Nubian Doe - going to use to breed mini nubians - what do you think



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

This is Felicity - PB nubian 2yr this month FF
I got into goats 2010 and started breeding 2012; breeding nigerians and now just starting on the mini nubians (I own a well bred 3rd gen) being a lot are related around here I decided to branch out and get a Nubian doe and start my own line/new line of Mini nubians.
What do you all think of her as a nubian? Also the breeder called her black and white with white and rust spots... um .. aren't those moon spots???? =) love her personality and spots!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

She's got nice teat placement but her teats are oddly shaped. Not bad as long as you can milk her out well IMO. Topline is a little swayed but overall a nice doe. Love the spots.  I would say they are moon spots, but not the big white one.


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> She's got nice teat placement but her teats are oddly shaped. Not bad as long as you can milk her out well IMO. Topline is a little swayed but overall a nice doe. Love the spots.  I would say they are moon spots, but not the big white one.


I thought her teat shape was also odd at first but have come to love them lol. Has really helped the kids learn to milk as well. And she does milk out super easy. She only gives a quart a milking (1/2 gal a day) but was told her Dam was the same way and produced twice as much her 2nd freshening.
I thought she came up higher towards the rump but didn't know if it was how I was having her posed either since im just getting into shows this year to learn conformation but the breeder says she is pretty level when she isn't standing odd. 
I knew the solid white wasn't moon - but though the kind of tan ones were. =) She threw a Roan moon spotted baby with a white belt for her first kid the owner has.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Only complaint I have on my part is she's too tight thru the chest and narrow ribbed.


----------

